# VISA Cancellation help (with court case)



## mtalha (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I need some advice/information.

I was an employee in TECOM. The company closed down. Before they did shut down I had filed a case on them. I won the case in Dubai Courts. 

Now... I have secured a new job and I need to get my previous VISA Cancelled to get the new visa from the current company. I called Tecom Authority (they told me to send an email to the labourdispute department and general).

I called the Court and they said immigration will tell you better.

I called immigration and they said if I have a case my visa CANNOT be cancelled. 

Naturally I am confused. Also... according to the law (said the lady at immigration) if my visa duration expires and I still have the case hanging the fine will start.

In other words... she said cancel the case and get your visa cancelled or get shot.

Can anyone help?

Regards,
Talha


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If the company has closed down - is there any reason to keep the court case open?
If they are shut - who will pay what the court awards you?
Might be better to shut case and move on with your life.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mtalha (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello Steve,

Thanks for the very quick reply. I guess you are right. Yes the company is closed. However... the Chairman owns much property in Dubai and I was hoping he would be implicated and then maybe there would be a chance.

What do you think


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mtalha said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the very quick reply. I guess you are right. Yes the company is closed. However... the Chairman owns much property in Dubai and I was hoping he would be implicated and then maybe there would be a chance.
> 
> What do you think


Hi,
Honestly - zero chance!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mtalha said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the very quick reply. I guess you are right. Yes the company is closed. However... the Chairman owns much property in Dubai and I was hoping he would be implicated and then maybe there would be a chance.
> 
> What do you think


I agree with the sunshine bloke above, let it go and move on, it'll cost you more in terms of time and money than it's worth. Cases can run for years and years.

However, if you've won your case and it's not been appealed (and isn't in the timeframe to be appealed), get the Court to get the money owed of the guy - if it's worth it cos he'll still try to dodge and snake around it, and it can still take years.


----------



## james212 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

My case is similar: TECOM company, sued in Dubai Court. I have an execution case in my favor, but now I need to cancel my visa (the company is refusing just to give me a hard time). I need to cancel my old visa as as I have a new job offer. My lawyer says I can cancel the visa without the company intervention, but they don't help further than this. What are the steps I need to do to cancel my visa before accepting the new offer and avoiding mentioning the labor case to the new employer?

Reards

James


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my personal experience dealing with Tecom visa office (knowledge village).

Its a long story!

Tecom has a policy if you can submit a confirmed airline ticket along with a visa copy from non Tecom zone. They will cancel your visa. 

I have personally done this for someone. It was a labour dispute. 

I am not able to find the link....

Just go through the clause on tecom page. 
Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority


----------

